# Error xdm

## shizen

irgendwie hab ich mir meine xdm zerschossen  :Mad:  , siehe:

```

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/xdm start

 * ERROR:  "/etc/init.d/xdm" has syntax errors in it; not executing...

```

der Quellcode:

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-base/xfree/files/4.3.0/xdm.start,v 1.1 2003/02/28 04:28:29 seemant Exp $

# This is here to serve as a note to myself, and future developers.

#

# Any Display manager (gdm,kdm,xdm) have the following problem:  if

# it is started before any getty, and no vt is specified, it will

# usually run on vt2.  When the getty on vt2 then starts, and the

# DM is already started, the getty will take control of the keyboard,

# leaving us with a "dead" keyboard.

#

# Resolution: add the following line to /etc/inittab

#

#  x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh

#

# and have /etc/X11/startDM.sh start the DM in daemon mode if

# a lock is present (with the info of what DM should be started),

# else just fall through.

#

# How this basically works, is the "a" runlevel is a additional

# runlevel that you can use to fork processes with init, but the

# runlevel never gets changed to this runlevel.  Along with the "a"

# runlevel, the "once" key word means that startDM.sh will only be

# run when we specify it to run, thus eliminating respawning

# startDM.sh when "xdm" is not added to the default runleve, as was

# done previously.

#

# This script then just calls "tellinit a", and init will run

# /etc/X11/startDM.sh after the current runlevel completes (this

# script should only be added to the actual runlevel the user is

# using).

#

# Martin Schlemmer

# aka Azarah

# 04 March 2002

# Start X Font Server before X

depend() {

   use xfs hotplug

}

setup_dm() {

   source /etc/profile.env

   export PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:${ROOTPATH}"

   case "$(echo ${DISPLAYMANAGER} | awk '{ print toupper($1) }')" in

      KDM|KDE|KDE2|KDE3)

         EXE="$(which kdm)"

         ;;

      ELOGIN*)

         EXE="$(which elogind)"

         ;;

      ENTRANCE*)

         EXE="$(which entranced)"

         ;;

      GDM|GNOME)

         EXE=/usr/bin/gdm

         ;;

      *)

         EXE=/usr/X11R6/bin/xdm

         ;;

   esac

   test ! -x "${EXE}" && EXE=/usr/X11R6/bin/xdm

   SERVICE="${EXE##*/}"

}

start() {

   setup_dm

   

   ebegin "Setting up ${SERVICE}"

   #save the prefered DM

   save_options "service" "${EXE}"

   #tell init to run /etc/X11/startDM.sh after current

   #runlevel is finished (should *not* be in the "boot"

   #                      runlevel).

   /sbin/telinit a &>/dev/null

   eend 0

}

stop() {

   local retval=0

   local curvt="$(fgconsole)"

   local myexe="$(get_options "service")"

   local myservice="${myexe##*/}"

   

   ebegin "Stopping ${myservice}"

   rm -f ${svcdir}/options/xdm/service

   

   if [ "$(ps -A | grep -e "${myservice}")" ]

   then

      start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet \

         --exe ${myexe} &>/dev/null

      

      retval=$?

   else

      retval=1

   fi

   

   #switch back to original vt

   chvt "${curvt}" &>/dev/null

   eend ${retval} "Error stopping ${myservice}."

   

   return ${retval}

}

# vim:ts=4

```

weiß einer wo der Fehler liegt bzw. schickt mir mal seine?

Gruß

----------

## shizen

was muss ich installieren, das ich wieder die Standard xdm hab???

Gruß

----------

## wudmx

bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber xdm gehoert wohl zu xfree.. und das dauert wie du weisst!

ich hab das mal mit meiner datei verglichen, scheint gleich zu sein, aber ich habs nur per auge gemacht...

----------

## shizen

hab auf arbeit mal mit meinem Rechner verglichen

die letzte zeile muss ne leerzeile sein, denk ich   :Confused: 

ich xfree schon neu kompiliert, aber der fehler blieb, ich probiers dann mal mit der leerzeile

Gruß

----------

## hopfe

Welchen DISPLAYMANAGER hast du in deiner rc.conf gewählt?

----------

## shizen

also es war die Leerzeile!!!

 :Laughing: 

so einfach kann das leben sein und linux natürlich   :Very Happy: 

----------

